# How many of you have "Jumped Track"



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

With the historic lack of work these days how many of you have taken other jobs? I'm 3 months deep into an overnight stock job at a place alot of us know and hate. To my suprise it isn't the living hell I thought it would be! I'm working alongside 2 concrete guys,a painter and a few general construction labors. We all stand outside in the cold smoking cigs at breaktime,talking about how much we miss the jobs that didn't pay enough,had azzhole supers/GCs etc. I made myself a promise I would not jump at the first low paying,jerk involving hanging job. It isn't my favorite place to be but I don't have to supply heat,worry about taxes/insurance/vehicle maintainence,missing helpers etc and its close enough to walk to work.Best of all when theres a problem I point to the person in the light blue shirt.We jobsite grunts snicker at those who have also 'fell' there from white collar jobs and we MAY even be raising thier awareness of things we can't make GCs/HOs understand...just maybe...theres no actual hostility,we're actually a hell of a team, we just rag each other like construction workers always did.
PS IF you DONT like what YOU PICKED UP and are NOT going to buy it after all PUT IT THE F BACK WHERE YA'S GOT IT!!! GOT IT??!!?? 
PPS Get off my stack!! :lol: Just kiddin' guys. I wish you all the best of luck and fortune(which are rarely the same)


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I like your style. Many are just waiting for their check to come in the mail.
I did a small DEFS job last summer for a larger D9 contractor.

Their guy on the job was getting laid off when their punchlist was done and my DEFS was complete. I asked him if he wanted to get an extra day and help us hang the Glass rock. He said no he was ready to sign up for unenjoyment.

Now that's ambition.


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm surprised that more people didn't respond to this thread. I haven't hung a piece of rock since the middle of Sept. I was working on some high class townhouses in a town I hated, not that the town was so bad, but a lot of the people had their noses in everyone else s businesses when they should've just worried about their own, and kept there mouths shut. We were about half way through this project and I was getting a hard time for having a couple of beers after work and throwing the empty's into the dumpster, ya go figure. B.t.w. we were also staying on the jobsite, so it's not like we were drinking at work. Then one day I told the taper that I was subbing from that I think that this will be my last project. He looked at me like ya right. We finished that job and when I got home I made a few phone calls and within 2 weeks I got a job working on the pipeline. 

I was just sick of working my ass off for 3 months and then sitting around for 2, and by the time work came around agian I would be so broke that I could hardly afford to go to work. Over all that time, I might have missed out on 6 or 7 houses and I would be home right now sitting around broke,wondering when the next job was going to start, or wondering when I was going to get paid from the last one, or two. I bid on some bigger projects earlier this year, for a general that I've worked for before. I thought I would've at least had a chance, but I found out that he advertised over the internet, and had hundreds of bids. I figured it at 18 cents a foot like always, but I'm sure he had guys come in at 12 or lower. So screw it, I gave up on a dream that I had been chasing for 15 years now, wondering why I was even chasing it in the first place.

Now I still work 6 days a week, and the wife still complains that I'm never home, but at least it's not my choice to work them hours, so she can't blame me. I don't think she's ever happy anyway. The best thing about it is payday is always thursday, no matter what. And the only thing that I have to worry about is signing in when I get to work at 7. :whistling2:
I don't really miss it, sometimes I do though, wierd. It's hard to give up something that you've been doing for so long. I'm happier now, so thats all that matters.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I am hanging on by my finger nails right now.... I got a "we should start" Monday ....But that is a 4 week on going promise so far.

I have already made the decision to jump. I have applied for my pistol permit and have talked to a company about becoming an armed guard. Pistol permit in NY State is a *^*** to get so it will take a couple months. 

I need a steady pay check .... Period. I am done with the feast or famine life. 

The sick thing is .... I really do love finishing. I hate the hanging part. 

And my informed opinion is Construction will not be coming back for years. If it does. With the man in office, it will be Union only.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like your working at wal-mart. Hang in there buddy!




evolve991 said:


> With the historic lack of work these days how many of you have taken other jobs? I'm 3 months deep into an overnight stock job at a place alot of us know and hate. To my suprise it isn't the living hell I thought it would be! I'm working alongside 2 concrete guys,a painter and a few general construction labors. We all stand outside in the cold smoking cigs at breaktime,talking about how much we miss the jobs that didn't pay enough,had azzhole supers/GCs etc. I made myself a promise I would not jump at the first low paying,jerk involving hanging job. It isn't my favorite place to be but I don't have to supply heat,worry about taxes/insurance/vehicle maintainence,missing helpers etc and its close enough to walk to work.Best of all when theres a problem I point to the person in the light blue shirt.We jobsite grunts snicker at those who have also 'fell' there from white collar jobs and we MAY even be raising thier awareness of things we can't make GCs/HOs understand...just maybe...theres no actual hostility,we're actually a hell of a team, we just rag each other like construction workers always did.
> PS IF you DONT like what YOU PICKED UP and are NOT going to buy it after all PUT IT THE F BACK WHERE YA'S GOT IT!!! GOT IT??!!??
> PPS Get off my stack!! :lol: Just kiddin' guys. I wish you all the best of luck and fortune(which are rarely the same)


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I always say "I gotta figure out what I want to do when I grow up". Next year I'll be 40


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I feel for you guys who have to take other jobs, I have been in this rat race for 29 years and I have to say these past couple of years have been hard. I'm putting in a bid for a Fire job, One of my customers had a fire around Halloween and the Insurance Company is taking their time like always:whistling2: If I get this job I would be starting the New Year out on a good step, as long as I keep going up and not down I might be able to bring my company up out of the sinking ship it's on now. Boy that would be a good feeling to get out of the RED and back in the Black. Well it's Christmas Day Merry Christmas to All you Guys and Gals, I hope the New Year works out for All of you. Take Care:thumbsup:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> Sounds like your working at wal-mart. Hang in there buddy!


 LOL BINGO. I should have known by the level of hatred I held towards the company that I'd end up there eventually.....my life is a series of sick jokes,ironies and paradoxes....but the people on my shift are all misfits too and we stick together...feels wierd but kinda OK too. Great thing is never ever having to chase down my check,they bring it to me at 5AM break every other thursday! And I cash it at 7:01AM!!!!!!!! AMAZING. I start my college pre-reqs in January and this stable schedule will allow me to actually make the classes....not bad for 45 huh? My brother,who was half the reason our business collapsed, has been thru the grinder and showing signs I may be able to rely on him if and when we get work. I plan on small sidejobs...I can't get gypsum outta my system...but I'll never again depend on lying DWC's and GC's for my survival.Well I have to get ready for work....yeah...I go to work tonite at 8PM til 7AM...one of a few drawbacks but they aren't nearly as hard on me as I was.Merry Christmas guys I know we're all not in great shape but we did pick the hard road didn;t we? And don't do anything stupid.


----------

